# Suche passenden Schrittmotor mit notwendigen Zusatzteilen



## Darkghost (17 März 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern ein Ventil mit einem Schrittmotor über eine SPS steuern.
Das Ventil kann mit einer Kraft zwischen 0,15 Nm und 0,6 Nm gedreht werden.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand bei der Suche des passenden Schrittmotors helfen könnte.

Mir wurde für das Projekt ein relativ teurer Schrittmotor von ca. 100 € und ein Leistungstreiber von ca. 300,-€ angeboten.
Aber ich glaube und hoffe, dass sich das Projekt günstiger realisieren lässt.
Brauche ich denn überhaupt einen Leistungstreiber?

Nach meiner bisherigen Internetrecherche konnte ich einen Nema34 mit der Endstufe LAM DS1078 ausmachen.
Wobei der Nema23 auch völlig ausreichen würde. Nur welche Endstufe brauche ich dafür und was ist der Unterschied zu einer Leistungselektronik?
Kann ich die Endstufe dann an die SPS anschließen?

Viele Fragen aber irgendwo muss man ja mal anfangen *g*.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Morymmus (18 März 2016)

Hallo,

erstmal grundsätzlich ist eine Leistungselektronik auch eine Endstufe - ich kenne den Unterschied so, das eine Leistungselektronik "Huckepack" auf dem Motor verbaut ist, während eine Endstufe eher im Schaltschrank sitzt. Habe hier mal wahllos einen Motor rausgegriffen mit Leistungselektronik.
Dieser Motor kommuniziert über RS485 - bei den Schaltschrank-Endstufen hast du vermutlich die größere Auswahl an Schnittstellen.
Zu beachten wäre hier noch, das die Leitung zwischen Endstufe und Motor geschirmt sein sollte.

Das Vorgehen zur Bestimmung eines Schrittmotors wäre wie folgt:
- Benötigte Leistung an der Welle bestimmen
- unter Berücksichtigung des möglichen Bauraums einen Motor auswählen
- Anhand der Motorkenndaten (Spannung, Strom) passende Endstufen auswählen (wenn nicht schon in Motor integriert)
- Anhand der möglichen Schnittstellen aus den zum Motor passenden Endstufen die richtige auswählen.


----------



## electronics1 (18 März 2016)

Hallo Darkghost,
sieh Dir mal das an:
[h=2]*DRV8825 Schrittmotor Treiber , High Current*[/h]  ZITAT:*
Beschreibung:*
Die DRV8825 Schrittmotorkarte von Pololu ist ein Breakoutboard für den  bipolaren Mikro-Schrittmotortreiber TI DRV8825. Die Belegung der Platine  ist fast identisch mit der des Treibers A4988. Das DRV8825 Board  verfügt über eine *einstellbare Strombegrenzung, Überstrom- und  Übertemperaturschutz*, und sechs Mikroschrittauflösungen (*bis zu  1/32-step*).
Das Board arbeitet von *8,2V bis 45V* und kann mit bis zu ca. 1,5A pro Phase ohne Kühlkörper betrieben werden.
*Mit ausreichender zusätzlicher Kühlung* kann der Strom auf bis zu *2,2A* pro Phase erhöht werden.

- Kostet derzeit € 9,45 inkl. MwSt, plus Versandkosten

Braucht nur eine einzige Versorgungsspannung, Logik-Eingänge für Takt/Richtung sind CMOS/TTL kompatibel.
(Ansteuerung von SPS ist möglich, wenn die Spannung auf 5V begrenzt wird (z.B. Spannungsteiler oder Z-Dioden).

Link:
http://physicalcomputing.at/Pololu-Stepper-Motor-Driver-DRV8825

MfG,
Chris


----------



## ostermann (18 März 2016)

Diese kleinen Boards sind für den professionellen Einsatz absolut unbrauchbar. Da ist ja kaum mehr auf der Platine als die absolute Basisbeschaltung aus dem Datenblatt. Selbst für einen ordentlichen Elko ist da kein Platz drauf, und mit der kleinen Platine bekommt man auch die Abwärme nicht weg. Einen Kühlkörper kann man da auch nicht nachträglich sinnvoll anbauen, weil die Chips über das Kühlpad auf der Unterseite des Gehäuses in Richtung Platine gekühlt werden. Zum Basteln mit Arduino oder Raspi sind die Teile ganz nett, aber nicht für industrielle Anwendungen.

Motoren im Bereich 1,0-1,5Nm gibts mit 56mm Flansch (Nema23). Dazu sind die Treiber/Endstufen auch nicht so teuer. Zu klären wäre, wie die Schnittstelle zur SPS aussehen soll. Kann die SPS schnelle Takt-/Richtungssignale ausgeben, oder muss die Anbindung per Feldbus erfolgen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Darkghost (23 März 2016)

ostermann schrieb:


> Motoren im Bereich 1,0-1,5Nm gibts mit 56mm Flansch (Nema23). Dazu sind die Treiber/Endstufen auch nicht so teuer. Zu klären wäre, wie die Schnittstelle zur SPS aussehen soll. Kann die SPS schnelle Takt-/Richtungssignale ausgeben, oder muss die Anbindung per Feldbus erfolgen?



Wenn Du mir einen entsprechenden Treiber/Endstufe nennen kannst, die man für den Nema23 verwenden kann, könnte ich evtl. herausbekommen, wie eine Anbindung aussehen könnte.

Welche Eingangssignale wären denn bei der Endstufe zur Vorgabe des Takt-/Richtungssignale vorgesehen?


----------



## ostermann (23 März 2016)

Für Motoren mit 56mm Flansch ist die DS1044 von LAM eine gute Wahl, wenn mit Takt-/Richtungssignalen gearbeitet werden soll:
http://www.mechapro.de/shop/Schritt...-1-Kanal-5-6A-Mikroschritt-Endstufe::240.html
Die Steuersignale sind dann eben "Takt", "Richtung" und bei Bedarf noch "Enable" und "Stromabsenkung" - die kann aber auch automatisch erfolgen, wenn eine gewisse Zeit kein Taktsignal mehr eingeht. Das Taktsignal ist das einzige, was für einen normalen SPS-Ausgang kritisch ist. Je nach gewünschter Drehzahl und eingestellter Mikroschrittauflösung muss das Taktsignal bis in den 2-stelligen kHz Bereich reichen. Bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten reicht aber ggf. auch ein normaler digitaler Ausgang. Die Geräte der DS10 und DS30-Baureihe haben übrigens 24V tolerante Eingänge, so dass man auf Seiten der SPS keine speziellen 5V-Ausgänge oder Pegelanpassungen benötigt.

Falls Takt-/Richtung nicht geht, weil die SPS den Takt nicht erzeugen kann, ist ggf. die programmierbare DS3044 eine Alternative. Die kann man z.B. so programmieren, dass man über digitale Eingänge feste Positionen abruft, die dann mit sauberen Brems- und Beschleunigungsrampen angefahren werden. Alternativ ist auch die Vorgabe einer Solldrehzahl per Analogeingang, einfache elektronische Getriebe über einen schnellen Eingang, Positionierung über Analog-Eingang (nur für kleine Wege empfohlen) und andere Varianten möglich. Die DS30-Geräte können auch komplett stand-alone eingesetzt werden, also ohne SPS.
http://www.mechapro.de/shop/Schritt...mierbare-5-6A-Mikroschritt-Endstufe::243.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Darkghost (23 März 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung. Das man eine 24V Ausgangsklemme nutzen kann, ist schon mal sehr gut 

Wie sieht es denn mit einer KL2502, KL2512 | 2-Kanal-Pulsweiten-Ausgangsklemmen 24 V DC
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/kl2502_kl2512.htm?id=36969981
PWM-Taktfrequenz                     20 Hz…20 kHz, 250 Hz Default

Programmierbare DS3044 hört sich auch als Lösung interssant an. Wie viel fest Positionen kann man denn abrufen?
Für die Wassermege würden denke ich fast 6 oder 8 Positionen ausreichen.

Bei der Wassertemperaturregelung lässt sich das Ventil um 350° drehen. Nimmt man an das die Temperatur innerhalb der 350° Drehung zwischen 5°C und 60°C Wassertemperatur einstellen kann und eine Regelung von 0,2°C möglich sein soll würde man 275 Positionen benötigen bei 350°. Für eine Umdrehung müssten also der Motor und die Endstufe ca. 283 Postionen unterstützen.

Bei dem Nema23 steht
1,8° Schrittwinkel (200 Vollschritte/Umdrehung)

Kann man den Nema auch nur pro Schritt ca. 1 bis 1,2° fahren lassen, damit ich eine Regelung im Interval von 0,2°C hinbekomme?


----------



## ohm200x (23 März 2016)

Soll das auf ner Beckhoff laufen?
Falls ja, was spricht gegen die KL2531/2541?

Das sind Schrittmotor-Klemmen die dir (ziemlich) viel Denkarbeit abnehmen. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## weißnix_ (23 März 2016)

Falls es sich um ein Mischventil handelt - Die Wasserausgangstemperatur verhält sich nicht unbedingt linear-proportional zum Drehwinkel. Auf eine Temperaturmessung am Ausgang - insbesondere bei 0.2K solltest Du auf keinen Fall verzichten. Dann kann die Wassertemperatur direkt als Feedback für den Positionsregler dienen.
Wenn ein normaler Digout zur Pulsausgabe reichen sollte - In dem Falle bin ich der Meinung das es ein normaler AC-Motor als Mischerantrieb auch tun würde.


----------



## Darkghost (24 März 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Falls es sich um ein Mischventil handelt - Die Wasserausgangstemperatur verhält sich nicht unbedingt linear-proportional zum Drehwinkel. Auf eine Temperaturmessung am Ausgang - insbesondere bei 0.2K solltest Du auf keinen Fall verzichten. Dann kann die Wassertemperatur direkt als Feedback für den Positionsregler dienen.
> Wenn ein normaler Digout zur Pulsausgabe reichen sollte - In dem Falle bin ich der Meinung das es ein normaler AC-Motor als Mischerantrieb auch tun würde.



Ein Rücklesen der Temperatur nach der Mischung hatte ich schon im Auge auch einfach so zur visuellen Kontrolle.
Genau genommen plane ich aktuell zur Regelung der Wassermenge
https://assets.hansgrohe.com/mam/celum/celum_assets/16__hrgh0176_pdf.pdf?21
und zur Wassertemperaturregelung:
https://pro.hansgrohe.de/pdf/datasheet.pdf?article=15715000&lang=de_DE+
eizusetzen.

Vorteil den ich durch das interne Thermostat sehe, ist dass ich eigentlich nur einmal die Position für X Grad finden, merken muss und dann mit dem Schrittmotor anfahre. Das Thermostat im Mischer hält dann selber die Temperatur (zumindests so die Theorie)

Normaler AC-Motor wäre sehr wahrscheinlich wesenetlich günstiger (auch von der Klemme her) nur bekomme ich damit eine vernüftige Regelung hin?



ohm200x schrieb:


> Soll das auf ner Beckhoff laufen?
> Falls ja, was spricht gegen die KL2531/2541?
> 
> Das sind Schrittmotor-Klemmen die dir (ziemlich) viel Denkarbeit abnehmen.



Die Klemme hört sich nciht schlecht an. Die hate ich auch schon auf dem Radar.
Dachte aber bisher, dass ich nur einen Motor anschließen kann.

Nach Spec. wäre es aber möglich 2 Schrittmotorren anzuschließen?
Kann ich an die KL2531/2541 direkt den Schrittmotor anschließen und würde das dann bedeuten, dass der Treiber/die Endstufe entfällt?


----------



## ostermann (24 März 2016)

Die KL2531/KL2541 können jeweils nur einen Schrittmotor ansteuern. Ich würde für neue Installationen auch eher zum Einsatz von EL-Klemmen raten (EL7031/7041). Bei vielen Motoren ist es aber u.U. preiswerter, externe Endstufen zu nehmen. Das lohnt sich aber nur, wenn man keine Spezialklemmen wir die oben genannte KL2502 einsetzt, sonst ist der Kostenvorteil wieder dahin.

Die DS30 kann soviele Festpositionen anfahren, wie man mit den digitalen (und ggf. zusätzlich den analogen Eingänge als DI verwendet) codiert bekommt. Mehr als 8 Positionen so umzusetzen macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn. Wenn man ohnehin eine Regelung aufbaut und die Ausgangsgröße mißt, kann man auch eine analoge Sollwertvorgabe für Position oder Drehzahl machen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## weißnix_ (24 März 2016)

Zum Thema Stellantrieb: Es kommt halt auf die Fahrgeschwindigkeit an. Normale Mischerantriebe sind in der Regel recht langsam.
Die Regelgüte hängt in Deinem Falle wohl von der korrekten Vorwahlstellung ab. Da ist der Schrittmotor deutlich im Vorteil. Den preiswerten Mischerantrieben fehlt das Positionsfeedback. Die Feinregelung geht dann gut über Temperaturfeedback. Ein Positionsfeedback für weniger als eine Umdrehung geht auch gut via angeflanschtem Poti.

Ich sehe es so:
Schrittmotor
- ggf. hohe Stellgeschwindigkeit
- Positionsfeedback verzichtbar durch Arbeitsprinzip
- vglw. teuer incl. Ansteuerung

AC-Motor
- meist langsame Stellgeschwindigkeit
- Positionsfeedback muss idr. nachgerüstet werden
- einfache Ansteuerung (2 DO + 2 Relais)
- geringer Preis


----------



## ostermann (24 März 2016)

Wenn die Drehgeschwindigkeit gering ist, kann man auch einen Motor mit einer Wicklung verwenden, die wenig Strom benötigt. Dann kann der Treiber / die Endstufe entsprechend günstiger ausfallen. Dann ist man schon mit netto 52,10 EUR dabei, und hat die Wahl ob man Takt-/Richtung oder Drehzahlsollwert analog verwenden will:
http://www.mechapro.de/shop/Schritt...schiene-2-25A-Mikroschritt-Endstufe::221.html
Ggf. kann man sogar einen kleineren Motor (Nema17, 42mm Flansch) nehmen und etwas untersetzen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## ostermann (24 März 2016)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Kann man den Nema auch nur pro Schritt ca. 1 bis 1,2° fahren lassen, damit ich eine Regelung im Interval von 0,2°C hinbekomme?



"NEMA" steht nur für die Baugröße des Motors, also 56,4mm bei Nema 23. Mehr dazu siehe: 
http://www.schrittmotor-blog.de/nema-schrittmotor-was-ist-das-eigentlich/

Die meisten 2-phasigen Schrittmotoren haben 1,8° Vollschritt-Winkel, es gibt aber auch welche mit 0,9° Vollschritt. Höhere Auflösung erreicht man durch Halbschritt (0,9° bzw. 0,45°) bzw. Mikroschritt. Bei Microschritt gibt es Unterteilungen von 1/4 bis 1/256. Wichtig zu wissen ist, dass man damit nicht die Genauigkeit der Positionierung verbessert. Die hängt maßgeblich von der Belastung des Motors ab:
http://www.schrittmotor-blog.de/positioniergenauigkeit-von-schrittmotoren/

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Darkghost (27 März 2016)

Zusammengefasst wäre für das Vorhaben ein Motor mit der Baugröße NEMA 23 und eine EL7031 die optimale Lösung.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann hat ein NEMA 23 ein Drehmomentbereich von 0,4 Nm bis 3,4 Nm und, da das Ventil mit max. 0,6 Nm gedreht werden müsste, sollten auch Zwischenschritte möglich sein.

Dann brauch ich jetzt noch eine passende Wellenkupplung (werd ich heute mal am Absperrventil messen) und einen entsprechenden NEMA 23 Schrittmotor.
Mit welchem Kabel sollte die Klemme mit dem Schrittmotor verbunden werden (wegen EMV)?

Lieber CAT7 oder J-Y(St) Y Kabel? 
Die Kabellänge schätze ich auf ca. 10 - max. 15 m. 

Grüße
und frohe Ostern
Stefan


----------



## ostermann (27 März 2016)

CAT7 ist Netzwerkkabel, sowas nimmt man nicht für Motoren. Die Leitungen sind auch viel zu dünn. Ich würde mindestens 0,25mm² empfehlen, abgeschirmt natürlich. Sowas hier:
http://www.mechapro.de/shop/Kabel/Schleppkettentauglich:::33_36.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Darkghost (28 März 2016)

ostermann schrieb:


> Die Leitungen sind auch viel zu dünn. Ich würde mindestens 0,25mm² empfehlen, abgeschirmt natürlich.



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe hat doch jede Ader des Netzwerkkabel einen Durchmesser von 0,6mm².
Siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted-Pair-Kabel 

Wie kommst du darauf, dass ein CAT 7 zu dünn ist?

Der Durchmesser des Anschlusses für den Schrittmotor am Absperrventil beträgt ca. 7,64 mm.



Laut den Infos zu dem NEMA 23 haben diese Motoren einen Wellendurchmesser von 8mm.

D.h. ich bräuchte eine Wellenkupplung von 8mm auf 8mm? starr oder flexibel? 
Z.B.: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wellenkupplu...ium-NEMA17-RepRap-3D-Drucker-CNC/281457805761
oder
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wellenkupplu...136192?hash=item41a476ff00:g:zf0AAOSwDuJWuzxu

Welcher NEMA 23 Schrittmotor wäre für das Vorhaben denn am besten geeignet, der dann auch mit der KL7031 funktioniert?


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ostermann (28 März 2016)

Hmm, dass ist CAT7 doch dicker als ich dachte. Trotzdem würde ich von Zweckentfremdung von Spezialleitungen abraten.

Nema23-Motoren haben normalerweise 6,35mm Wellendurchmesser. 8,00mm gibt es vereinzelt auch, aber das entspricht eigentlich nicht der Norm.
http://www.schrittmotor-blog.de/nema-schrittmotor-was-ist-das-eigentlich/
Die Kupplung sollte schon einen gewissen Versatz ausgleichen können. Du wirst es nämlich nicht schaffen, beide Wellen 100%ig fluchtend zu montieren. Zu Kupplungen hatte ich weiter oben ja schon etwas geschrieben...

Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Motor wie dieser hier völlig ausreichen. Den kannst du auch mit der EL7031 oder der entsprechenden KL ansteuern, das Drehmoment reduziert sich dann etwas (weil die 7031 nicht die vollen 2,0A schafft).
http://www.mechapro.de/shop/Schritt...Schrittmotor-Nidec-Servo-KH56QM2-951::73.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Morymmus (28 März 2016)

Der Aufbau eines Twisted Pair, z.B. 4x2x0,6 bezeichnet den Durchmesser (!) nicht den Querschnitt - der Querschnitt wäre 0.282mm^2

Für nen Motor ist das nicht so üppig ;-)

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darkghost (28 März 2016)

OK, dann ist es nachvollziehbar...


----------



## ohm200x (29 März 2016)

Moin,

1. Kl ... 2531. wieso Beckhoff da ne Andere Zahl als bei den EL nutzt ist mir schleierhaft. 

2. Wenn die eh "nur" 1,5A packt wäre das CAT7 Kabel vom Querschnitt her meiner Meinung nach OK. 

3. Aber ich stimme zu hier kein CAT 7 Kabel zu nehmen. Verwechslungsgefahr lässt grüßen. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Booner (29 März 2016)

Hei,

warum nimmst Du nicht einen für diese Aufgabe "üblichen" Stellantrieb?
Z.B. von Belimo...      Die gibt´s sogar oft für wenig Geld auf Ebay.

Die kannst Du z.B. über ein 0-10V Signal ansteuern oder auch per Dreipunktregelung. Letztere erfordert nur zwei 24V Ausgänge, dafür nur wenig mehr Gehirnschmalz.


Viele Grüße,

Tom


----------



## Darkghost (29 März 2016)

Booner schrieb:


> Hei,
> 
> warum nimmst Du nicht einen für diese Aufgabe "üblichen" Stellantrieb?
> Z.B. von Belimo...      Die gibt´s sogar oft für wenig Geld auf Ebay.
> ...




Am Anfang hatte ich auch die Idee, das über einen "üblichen" Stellantrieb zu realisieren.
Das Problem sind die Stellzeiten, die bei einer Heizung, bedingt durch die Trägheit, auch nicht wirklich schnell seinen müssen.
Bei den meisten liegt diese bei ca. 15s bis 90s.
Übertrieben gesagt können für jemanden der gerade unter der Dusche steht 15s kaltes bis dann warmes Wasser kommt recht lang sein.

Z.B.
http://www.moehlenhoff.info/getfile...fb4c4a81b/8-D58-40-032_DB_AA4004_D_Rev1-0.pdf
hat eine Schließ und Öffnungszeit von 3 min...


----------



## weißnix_ (29 März 2016)

Für den Zweck habe ich einen thermostatischen Mischer am WW-Speicherausgang und eine Themostatmischbatterie in der Dusche.
Mein WW-Speicher kann schonmal was wärmer werden als 60°C . Bedarf einer Präzisionsregelung hab ich noch nie gesehen. Funktionieren muß es. Immer.


----------



## Darkghost (29 März 2016)

ostermann schrieb:


> Nema23-Motoren haben normalerweise 6,35mm Wellendurchmesser. 8,00mm gibt es vereinzelt auch, aber das entspricht eigentlich nicht der Norm.



Ich hatte die 8,00mm aus der Tabelle von Deinem Blog entnommen unter Bemerkung.
http://www.schrittmotor-blog.de/nema-schrittmotor-was-ist-das-eigentlich/

D.h. ich brauche:

- Schrittmotor Nidec Servo KH56QM2-951 (http://www.mechapro.de/shop/Schritt...Schrittmotor-Nidec-Servo-KH56QM2-951::73.html)
- Kabel zum Anschluss des Schrittmotors an die Klemme (http://www.mechapro.de/shop/Kabel/Schleppkettentauglich/Oelflex-5x0-5::103.html)
- KL7031
- Wellenkupplung 6,35 / 8mm Wellenkupplung 5NM
http://www.ebay.de/itm/6-35-8mm-Wel...895215?hash=item339cbbf2ef:g:5fgAAOSw8d9UxYaZ

Kann ich die o.g. Wellenkupplung für das Ventil mit einem Durchmesser mit 7,46mm nutzen?

Fehlt mir dann noch etwas?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ostermann (31 März 2016)

Hallo Stefan,

bei der Kupplung bin ich skeptisch, ob du die soweit anziehen kannst. Der Vielzahn ist ohnehin schwierig. Da hilft nur ausprobieren, wobei ich eher eine Kupplung mit 7,5mm oder 7,4mm Bohrung verwenden würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Darkghost (1 April 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,

ok. Verkauft mechapro auch Kupplungen oder kennst du einen Shop, der eine solche Kupplung verkauft?
Tu mich da als Einsteiger bei der Auswahl an Kupplungen etwas schwer....

Kann ich für einen Versuch auch mit dem Arduino und dem Tiny-Step arbeiten?
Möchte mir nicht unbedingt eine teure Beckhoffklemme kaufen, wenn der Aufabau aus irgendwelchen Gründen nachher nicht funktioniert.

Grüße


----------



## ostermann (4 April 2016)

Ich bin mit den Kupplungen von RW immer gut gefahren. Die liefern auch Kleinmengen.
http://www.rw-kupplungen.de/produkte/praezisionskupplungen/miniaturbalgkupplungen.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Darkghost (20 Mai 2016)

@Thorsten

Ich bin seit einigen Wochen dran eine geeignete Wellenkupplung zu finden.
Folgende Informationen habe ich über den Anschluss an die Unterputzamatur herausbekommen:








Das Problem ist, dass eine Wellenkupplung für diesen Vielzahn eine Sonderanfertigung iwst und damit sehr teuer wäre.

Ein Anbieter hat mir empfohlen, dass ich eine solche Wellenkupplung zu verwenden http://www.jakobantriebstechnik.de/wordpress/?p=2775
  Wie seht Ihr die Möglichkeiten den Vielzahn mittels einer Wellenkupplung mit radialer Klemmnabe zubefestigen?

Habt ihr damit schon Erfarung gemacht oder eine besser Idee?
   Was wäre ,wenn ich den Vielzahn so bearbeite, dass dieser keine  Zähne mehr hat? Könnte man dann eine günstige/standard Wellenkupplung  verwenden? Oder anderes gefragt, wie könnte Ihrer Meinung nach der  Vielzahn veränderet werden, damit eine günstige/standard Wellenkupplung  verwendet werden kann?

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Blockmove (20 Mai 2016)

Ich denke mal da gilt: "Versuch macht klug" 
Wenn Klemmen alleine nicht hält, dann hilft auch ein Tropfen Loctite 2700.

Alternative wäre evtl. eine Kupplung mit größerem Wellendurchmesser und ein passendes Klemmstück aus dem 3D-Drucker.
Wenn du niemenad im Bekanntenkreis hast, dann gibt es auch entsprechende Dienstleister. Ich denk mal, dass du mit knapp 15-20€ für so ein Teil in Kunststoff dabei bist.

Gruß
Dieter

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Darkghost (20 Mai 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denke mal da gilt: "Versuch macht klug"
> 
> Alternative wäre evtl. eine Kupplung mit größerem Wellendurchmesser und ein passendes Klemmstück aus dem 3D-Drucker.
> Wenn du niemenad im Bekanntenkreis hast, dann gibt es auch entsprechende Dienstleister. Ich denk mal, dass du mit knapp 15-20€ für so ein Teil in Kunststoff dabei bist.



Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee 
Dafür bruach ich dann aber eine CAD Zeichnung oder reicht so ein Bild von dem Vielzahn aus?

Das Problem ist, dass nachher der Schrittmotor etc. nicht direkt so einfahc zugänglich sind und schon mehrere Jahre zuverlässig halten sollte.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Mai 2016)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee
> Dafür bruach ich dann aber eine CAD Zeichnung oder reicht so ein Bild von dem Vielzahn aus?
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass nachher der Schrittmotor etc. nicht direkt so einfahc zugänglich sind und schon mehrere Jahre zuverlässig halten sollte.



Du brauchst eine 3D-CAD-Zeichnung. Sowas kannst du z.B. mit freecad erstellen.
Ich seh jetzt bei dem Teil eigentlich keine großen Probleme bezüglich der Haltbarkeit. Wenn es formschlüssig sitzt, kann das Material nirgends hin und somit sollte auch halten.
Bei 3D-Druck gibt es auch diverse Möglichkeiten sowas mit Composit- oder Sintermaterialien machen zu lassen. Aber da bist du in einer anderen Preisklasse.


----------



## weißnix_ (20 Mai 2016)

Die meisten Klemmkupplungen (aus AL) lassen sich problemlos aufbohren um ein kleines Maß.
Da wäre Klemmkupplung aus AL auf MS-Vielzahn keine schlechte Variante, weil sich durch die "einbohrenden" Vielzahnspitzen quasi Formschluss ergibt.


----------



## Darkghost (22 Mai 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Die meisten Klemmkupplungen (aus AL) lassen sich problemlos aufbohren um ein kleines Maß.
> Da wäre Klemmkupplung aus AL auf MS-Vielzahn keine schlechte Variante, weil sich durch die "einbohrenden" Vielzahnspitzen quasi Formschluss ergibt.



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe:
Am besten eine AL Klemmkuplung kaufen, die an dem Vielzahn richtig fest anschrauben, so dass sich die Zähne in die Klemmkupplung drücken?

Würde dann eine solche Kuppplung für das Vorhaben passen:
http://www.rw-kupplungen.de/produkte/praezisionskupplungen/metallbalgkupplungen/bkl.html

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2016)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe:
> Am besten eine AL Klemmkuplung kaufen, die an dem Vielzahn richtig fest anschrauben, so dass sich die Zähne in die Klemmkupplung drücken?
> 
> Würde dann eine solche Kuppplung für das Vorhaben passen:
> ...



Sowas passt.
Aufbohren ist wichtig, um die harte Eloxalschicht weg zu bekommen.


----------



## Darkghost (23 Mai 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sowas passt.
> Aufbohren ist wichtig, um die harte Eloxalschicht weg zu bekommen.



Schon mal so etwas gemacht?
Der Vielzahn hat einen Durchmesser von 7,64mm.
Könntest Du mir sagen, was ich so für das Aufbohen einplanen sollte, damit das nach dem Bohren die Wellenkupplung noch passt?
D.h. für welchen Duchmesser sollte die Wellenkupplung ausgelegt sein?


----------



## Morymmus (23 Mai 2016)

Die Eloxalschicht ist eher im 10tel als im Millimeter-Bereich.
Wenn Du eine Kupplung mit 7,5mm kriegen kannst würde ich mal mit 7,7mm aufbohren, das sollte eigentlich reichen, damit die Zähne sich im Alu eingraben können.

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Mai 2016)

Ich habe dabei eher an eine 6mm Kupplung gedacht ( idR. Lagerware) die (versuch macht klug!) auf ~ 7...7.4mm aufgebohrt wird.
Im optimalen Fall ist es dabei keine einseitig geschlitzte Kupplung, sondern ein geteilter Kupplungsanschluss (zweilappige Schelle, größerer Spannbereich).
Heißt bei rw "geteilte Klemmnabe", aber die einseitig geschlitzen analog zu http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/flexible-kupplungsscheiben/0814483/ sollten auch funktionieren.
Die dadurch u.U. verringerte Rundlaufgenauigkeit dürfte bei den zu erwartenden Drehzahlen und Drehbereichen zu vernachlässigen sein.

Aufgebohrt hab ich sowas schon gelegentlich, aber noch nie für einen MS-Vielzahn 
Ist in jedem Fall preiswerter, als eine Spezialanfertigung und gegenüber der 3-D-Druckvariante aus Kunststoff auch robuster.


----------



## Darkghost (24 Mai 2016)

Toll! Danke für die Tipps
Werd schauen, wenn ich Zeit habe, dass ich die Welle bestelle.

Noch eine Frage bzgl. des Testaufbaus, bevor ich mir die teure Beckhoff Klemme kaufe.
Was würde mir fehlen, wenn ich einen Testaufbau mit Arduino und dem Schrittmotor Nidec Servo KH56QM2-951 (http://www.mechapro.de/shop/Schrittm...2-951::73.html) machen möchte?


----------



## ostermann (24 Mai 2016)

Naja, zum Motor gehört natürlich auch ein passender Treiber bzw. eine passende Endstufe. Z.B. die DS1044 oder die Tiny-Step.plus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Darkghost (25 Mai 2016)

ostermann schrieb:


> Naja, zum Motor gehört natürlich auch ein passender Treiber bzw. eine passende Endstufe. Z.B. die DS1044 oder die Tiny-Step.plus.
> 
> OK, ich denk mal für einen Testaufbau mit einem Arduino würde dann der Tiny-Step.plus ausreichen, oder?


----------



## ostermann (25 Mai 2016)

Ja, das denke ich schon.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Darkghost (26 Mai 2016)

Ok, super!
Ist das angegebene Haltemoment von 1,373 Nm bei dem Schrittmotor gleich dem Drehmoment eigentlich?
http://www.mechapro.de/shop/Schrittmotoren/56mm-Flansch-Nema23/Schrittmotor-Nidec-Servo-KH56QM2-951::73.html


----------



## Blockmove (26 Mai 2016)

Genaugenommen ist das Haltemoment nicht gleich dem Drehmoment.
Viele Hersteller geben aber nichts anderes an.
Bei Schrittmotoren musst du zudem auch noch die ganzen Rahmenbedingungen betrachten.
Also hier wirklich sehr großzügig Reserve vorhalten. Speziell wenn du damit sensorless Positionieren willst.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## weißnix_ (26 Mai 2016)

Um es noch klarer zu sagen ist beim Schrittmotor das Haltemoment höher als das Drehmoment. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen sollte das aber nicht gravierend auffallen.


----------



## Darkghost (30 Mai 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also hier wirklich sehr großzügig Reserve vorhalten. Speziell wenn du damit sensorless Positionieren willst.



Der Vielzahn kann mit einer Kraft zwischen 0,15 Nm und 0,6 Nm gedreht werden
Der Schrittmotor hat ein Haltemoment mit 1,373 Nm

Reicht das als Reserve aus?


----------



## Darkghost (30 Mai 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich habe dabei eher an eine 6mm Kupplung gedacht ( idR. Lagerware) die (versuch macht klug!) auf ~ 7...7.4mm aufgebohrt wird.
> Im optimalen Fall ist es dabei keine einseitig geschlitzte Kupplung, sondern ein geteilter Kupplungsanschluss (zweilappige Schelle, größerer Spannbereich).
> Heißt bei rw "geteilte Klemmnabe", aber die einseitig geschlitzen analog zu http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/flexible-kupplungsscheiben/0814483/ sollten auch funktionieren.
> Die dadurch u.U. verringerte Rundlaufgenauigkeit dürfte bei den zu erwartenden Drehzahlen und Drehbereichen zu vernachlässigen sein.
> ...




Der Anbieter bietet eine geteilter Kupplungsanschluss an aber egal ob geschlitzte oder geteilter Kupplung, sind diese aus Alu.
Kann ich da auch dann diese so in den Vielzahn eindrücken oder hab ich da keine Chance und muss mir einen anderen Anbiebter suchen?
Mir wurde auch von Anbieter mitgeteilt, dass ich eigentlich die Schrauben nicht zu stark anzeien sollte....

Folgende geteilter Kupplung wurde mir angeboten:
MKH 15 -> http://www.rw-kupplungen.de/produkte/praezisionskupplungen/miniaturbalgkupplungen/mkh.html
Bohrung für D1 und D2: 3 - 8 H7* muss ich dann noch festlegen.

http://www.rw-kupplungen.de/fileadmin/documents/prod-manuals/MK_DE/bk_mk_einbauanleitung.pdf

Was denkt Ihr darüber?


----------



## weißnix_ (30 Mai 2016)

Mach da jetzt keine Doktorarbeit draus. Die Balg- oder Spiralkupplung gleicht Fluchtungsfehler und Rundlaufungenauigkeiten ganz gut aus. Die Motorseite wird auf Wellennennmaß bestellt und die Vielzahnseite auf Vielzahn - 0.5 mm und gut is.


----------



## Darkghost (31 Mai 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Mach da jetzt keine Doktorarbeit draus. Die Balg- oder Spiralkupplung gleicht Fluchtungsfehler und Rundlaufungenauigkeiten ganz gut aus. Die Motorseite wird auf Wellennennmaß bestellt und die Vielzahnseite auf Vielzahn - 0.5 mm und gut is.



OK,  ich versuchs ;-) Möchte nur vermeiden, dass ich was kauf, was ich nachher nicht nutzen kann.
Nur kurz dann zusammengefasst:

D1 = Wellen-Durchmesser: 6,35mm (http://www.mechapro.de/shop/Schritt...Schrittmotor-Nidec-Servo-KH56QM2-951::73.html)
Laut Vielzahn Skizze Duchmesser Vielzahn: 7,6 mm - 0,5 mm = 7,1mm für D2
(laut Skizze hat der Vielzahn ohne Zähne einen Durchmesser von 6,69 mm) -> also lieber dann 6,7mm nehmen oder ist das zu viel?
D2 = ?





Grüße


----------



## Darkghost (5 Juni 2016)

Hab mir gerade noch mal die Wellenkupplungen angeschaut.
Mir wurde von der Firma die Wellenkupplung MKH 15 empfohlen.

Damit ich die Wellenkupplung auf den Vielzahn fest anbringen kann wäre es evtl. besser den MKH 45 zu verwenden, da hier das Anzugsmoment mehr als vier mal höher ist?
http://www.rw-kupplungen.de/produkte/praezisionskupplungen/miniaturbalgkupplungen/mkh.html


----------



## Darkghost (27 September 2016)

ostermann schrieb:


> Ich würde für neue Installationen auch eher zum Einsatz von EL-Klemmen raten (EL7031/7041). Bei vielen Motoren ist es aber u.U. preiswerter, externe Endstufen zu nehmen. Das lohnt sich aber nur, wenn man keine Spezialklemmen wir die oben genannte KL2502 einsetzt, sonst ist der Kostenvorteil wieder dahin.



Die EL7031 hat einen Ausgangsstrom von 1,5A. Der Nidec Servo KH56QM2-951N, wenn ich das richtig verstehe hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von max. 2A. Wobei bei meinen Tests sich ja herausgestellt hat, dass bei 0,6A der Absperrhahn gedreht wird. Nach Ihren Angaben würden dementsprechend eine Leistung von 1,2A ausreichen.  
Zusammengefasst könnte ich doch dann die Klemme mit 1,5A für mein Vorhaben nutzen?

Kann ich eigentlich 2 Motoren an eine KL7031 anschließen?

Sie hatten angesprochen, dass es evtl. eine kostengünstigere Lösung bei dem Einsatz von vielen Motoren geben könnte. Im Endausbau müssten ca. 25 Motoren gesteuert werden. Gäbe es evtl. eine kostengünstigere Lösung, um die Motoren zu steuern?


----------



## computershooter (27 September 2016)

wenn es so langsam ist, dan kan man die motoren ja mit 25 relais steuern und nur eine schrittanlage.
auch WAGO hat UL also das geht schon.
 eigenbau ist moglich und sehr preiswert mit arduino.


----------



## ostermann (28 September 2016)

Bitte nicht Leistung und Strom durcheinander werfen!

Bei der EL7031 wäre zu prüfen, ob die 1,5A Effektivwert oder Spitzenstrom sind. Die 2,0A Nennstrom des Motors sind der Effektivwert. Bei der Endstufe von uns werden beide Werte in der Einstelltabelle angegeben. Wie ist die Karte eingestellt worden, bzw. sind die 1,2A der Spitzenwert?

Eine Umschaltung der Ausgänge per Relais ist möglich, aber von der Verdrahtung her aufwändig (4 Leitungen je Motor plus 2 pro Relais). Zudem muss unbedingt sichergestellt sein, dass die Relais nur schalten, wenn die Ausgänge der Klemme abgeschaltet sind. Sonst hält die Klemme nicht lange. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Beckhoff-Modul mit Takt-/Richtungsausgang und mehrere unserer Endstufen. Über die Eingänge für Enable oder Stop kann man dann auswählen, welcher Motor verfahren werden soll. Bei Bedarf können auch mehrere Motoren gemeinsam verfahren werden (nur synchron). Zu verdrahten wären hier nur 3 Leitungen je Achse (Takt, Richtung und Enable bzw. Stop).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Darkghost (28 September 2016)

ostermann schrieb:


> Bei der EL7031 wäre zu prüfen, ob die 1,5A Effektivwert oder Spitzenstrom sind. Die 2,0A Nennstrom des Motors sind der Effektivwert. Bei der Endstufe von uns werden beide Werte in der Einstelltabelle angegeben. Wie ist die Karte eingestellt worden, bzw. sind die 1,2A der Spitzenwert?



Strom Peak ist 0,60A und Strom Effektiv 0,42A.
Bedeutet die 1,2A müssten dann ja auch der Spitzenwert sein.

D.h. ich könnte die KL2531 (Schrittmotorklemme 24 V DC, 1,5 A) verwenden?

Die EL7031 ist wohl für mein Vorhaben nicht so geeigent. 
Für die EL-Klemme benötigt man einen Fahrprofilgenerator, der in deterministischen  Abständen ein Geschwindigkeitssignal an die EL7031 abgibt. Dies kann in  der PLC programmiert werden, es Bedarf dafür aber detaillierte  Kenntnisse über die Programmierung von Achsreglern. Wenn man das noch  nie gemacht hat ist es definitiv zum Scheitern verurteilt. Um die  Achssteuerung zu vereinfachen benötigen Sie mind. das PLC Level NC-PTP  und es ist ratsam einen größeren Controller als den CX9020 zu verwenden  (i.e. CX51xx o. CP6706 ).

Bei der KL25xx kann die Klemme intern das benötigte Fahrprofil  generieren, Sie übergeben der Klemme eine errechnete Sollposition,  entweder absolut oder relativ, und die Klemme generiert die benötigten  Schritte. Das Level bleibt PLC und der CX9020 / CP6606 ist ausreichend.


----------

